# Albino Goose



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

I have a white goose landing in my field for the last month.
The bill and feet are orange. He/she has markings on the
wing that resemble a canada goose. My 1st thought was
a cross bread with a domestic goose.

Anyone else ever see anything like this?

If the goose gets close I will take a picture and post it.

Also, the white goose hangs around with 2 canada geese.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Is it as big as the Canadas?


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Same size, if not large Gb.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well I dont think it is an albino cause it as the orange feet and beck. I think it is a farm goose, but what do you other guys think?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

He did say landing...I've never seen a farm goose fly???


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

Were the heck are you from?? Could be another domesticated breed, there are some that can fly that I've seen, but they were smaller than Cans. Anyways, sure hope you get some pics soon!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It's that bastard who escaped us last fall on the greatest goose sightseeing hunt I have ever been on.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

It could be...one of my buddies had an albino honker behind his house on a new golf course(still being built). It only stuck around for a few weeks in late march/early april.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Docsh wheres that at? and who was the kid?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Its one thing to see an albino, but its quite another to miss one clean three times coming feet down into the decoys.  Can you say excited??


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I know Jim Jones shot one on video. Not sure if it had the pink eyes or not but I am pretty sure that it had black feet and bill. Now I guess I am going to have to watch that video again.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

My guess is that it must be domesticated, or at least partly domesticated. There is a pair of canada geese down the road from me that have a domesticated goose tag along with them. All white with orange feet and a huge beak that makes the most annoying sound ever. My friend may have to pop it off with a .22, it keeps him up at night.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Swans have orange beak and feet and are big.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You sure about that buckseye?










oke:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Swan oke:
A swan and some ducks at a pond. Dog owners in a town in central England were urged to beware of killer swans after two of their canine friends were drowned by enraged birds(AFP/DDP/File)


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:huh: Who would of known, that's an odd looking swan.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I guess I have seen them before, I took the pic off todays yahoo most e-mailed/viewed pics. Ya never know what to expect these days. 8)


----------

